# Best Seminary?



## goretorade

1. What in your opinion is the best reformed seminary and why? 
2. What would be your second choice and why?
3. What seminary would advise to avoid?


----------



## RamistThomist

Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

You have men like Al Mohler, Bruce Ware, and Russell Moore who do not dichotomize the faith.


----------



## Israelite

goretorade said:


> What seminary would advise to avoid?



Liberty Mountain for obvious reasons, and any seminary that would teach dispensationalism.


----------



## bened

DTS, though not reformed, is a solid _evangelical_ seminary.

One could do a lot worse.

And, no, I didn't attend there.


----------



## Ivan

Spear Dane said:


> Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
> 
> You have men like Al Mohler, Bruce Ware, and Russell Moore who do not dichotomize the faith.



Wow, you took the name right out of my mouth, Jacob! If I were a young man called to the ministry this would be my choice and I'm a graduate of Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary (although it has vastly improved since I graduated)! 

In addition to the professors you named there are also Michael Haykin, Don Whitney, Thomas Schreiner, Tom Nettles, and Stuart Scott.

Dr. Mohler is developing one of the finest seminaries in the world.


----------



## elnwood

All this brings up an interesting question. At what point is diversity in seminary good and when is it bad? Complete uniformity is not good because it doesn't expose you to different positions and diversity helps you defend your own position, and yet you don't want to be exposed to rank heresy either.


----------



## swilson

Biola has become extremely liberal; even having borderline heretics teaching there....

How is Southwestern Baptist Seminary?


----------



## Romans922

elnwood said:


> All this brings up an interesting question. At what point is diversity in seminary good and when is it bad? Complete uniformity is not good because it doesn't expose you to different positions and diversity helps you defend your own position, and yet you don't want to be exposed to rank heresy either.



When you choose a seminary, it is probably wise to choose one that is not diverse. You want to get the education and teaching to prepare you for your work as a pastor. In that training you want to go deep in areas. If you chose a diverse seminary you would be skimming the top of your teaching and not really going as deep as you could. 

With this in mind, you have to chose and be guided in what seminary would fit you best, probably one that has good doctrine obviously and one that will prepare you adequately for the office of pastor as well as lead you to a great church to test your gifts while at seminary.

This is obviously my opinion....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Welcome to the Midwest Center for Theological Studies


----------



## RamistThomist

Romans922 said:


> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this brings up an interesting question. At what point is diversity in seminary good and when is it bad? Complete uniformity is not good because it doesn't expose you to different positions and diversity helps you defend your own position, and yet you don't want to be exposed to rank heresy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you choose a seminary, it is probably wise to choose one that is not diverse. You want to get the education and teaching to prepare you for your work as a pastor. In that training you want to go deep in areas. If you chose a diverse seminary you would be skimming the top of your teaching and not really going as deep as you could.
> 
> With this in mind, you have to chose and be guided in what seminary would fit you best, probably one that has good doctrine obviously and one that will prepare you adequately for the office of pastor as well as lead you to a great church to test your gifts while at seminary.
> 
> This is obviously my opinion....
Click to expand...

True, but an overly uniform seminary wouldn't be able to expose its students to serious counter-arguments against their positions. In other words, they leave themselves open to being blind-sided in minisitry. If any are interested, PM me for examples.


----------



## bened

Ivan said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
> 
> You have men like Al Mohler, Bruce Ware, and Russell Moore who do not dichotomize the faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you took the name right out of my mouth, Jacob! If I were a young man called to the ministry this would be my choice and I'm a graduate of Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary (although it has vastly improved since I graduated)!
> 
> In addition to the professors you named there are also Michael Haykin, Don Whitney, Thomas Schreiner, Tom Nettles, and Stuart Scott.
> 
> Dr. Mohler is developing one of the finest seminaries in the world.
Click to expand...


Southern has truly emerged as a top-shelf seminary.

And that's coming from a Southwestern (MDiv) and New Orleans (DMin) man.

To answer the question about SWBTS today, my understanding is that it's still a good seminary. Though Patterson and his public persona can be an embarrassment at times.

Thing is, it no longer can ride the gravy train of being the lone conservative option for southern baptist students. Southern's and Southeastern's faculties have eclipsed SWBTS' in reputation.

All of the southern baptist seminaries are good and have their strengths. All except for Southern, obviously, are conservative but definitely not reformed. Southeastern and especially its president Danny Akin, have seemed to do a good job of fairly represented the reformed perspective in southern baptist life albeit from a modified calvinistic perspective.

That said, and if providence allows and you're thinking southern baptist, go to Southern.


----------



## Kevin

my fav...(best value for your buck...)

Haddington House Trust


----------



## Me Died Blue

Romans922 said:


> You want to get the education and teaching to prepare you for your work as a pastor. In that training you want to go deep in areas. If you chose a diverse seminary you would be skimming the top of your teaching and not really going as deep as you could.



This reminds me of one of the many positive factors that has made Westminster Seminary California stand out to me as I've been doing a preliminary comparison of seminaries: It certainly has the uniformity to go very deep in areas, since it is solidly Reformed. Yet within the boundaries of Reformed theology, it arguably offers a more diverse exposure than most other Reformed seminaries, since it is pretty evenly divided between the Continental Reformed _and_ Presbyterian traditions - and that with respect to curriculum, history, subscription of professors, and church membership. And I'm sure most would agree that the different histories and doctrinal nuances of the Continental Reformed and the Presbyterians can only deepen and benefit from each other.


----------



## PastorFaulk

swilson said:


> Biola has become extremely liberal; even having borderline heretics teaching there....
> 
> How is Southwestern Baptist Seminary?



I'm Biased towards SWBTS and SBTS. 

In regards to SWBTS, though Dr. Patterson is not reformed, the seminary in recent years has reestablished itself on the foundation Scripture. It also has many quality professors who hold to Calvinistic views. Greg Welty, Kevin Kenedy, ect. I came to SWBTS a flaming Armenian, who dabbled in open theism and had a soft spot for women in the pastorate. I left SWBTS a 4 1/2 point Calvinist who saw what scripture said, not culture in regards to God's design for the family and the church. This change of heart was based on professors dealing with scripture holistically and Christologicaly. I came from Howard Payne University, where open theism was taught as truth, and the whole of Scripture was interpreted through individual passages. SWBTS taught me to look at specific passages by learning what the whole of scripture states. Is that clear as mud?


----------



## bookslover

swilson said:


> Biola has become extremely liberal; even having borderline heretics teaching there....



Examples?


----------



## ReadBavinck

Me Died Blue said:


> This reminds me of one of the many positive factors that has made Westminster Seminary California stand out to me as I've been doing a preliminary comparison of seminaries: It certainly has the uniformity to go very deep in areas, since it is solidly Reformed. Yet within the boundaries of Reformed theology, it arguably offers a more diverse exposure than most other Reformed seminaries, since it is pretty evenly divided between the Continental Reformed _and_ Presbyterian traditions - and that with respect to curriculum, history, subscription of professors, and church membership. And I'm sure most would agree that the different histories and doctrinal nuances of the Continental Reformed and the Presbyterians can only deepen and benefit from each other.






No seminary is perfect, but I heartily recommend Westminster Seminary California. There are many great things about Westminster: the student body, the administration, the curriculuum, the location (btw, my apt. complex has been offering seminarians discounted rent lately!), but I think the thing I'm most happy about are the professors.

This faculty is top notch in terms of the quality of their work, their care for the students, and their devotion to Christ and his Church. Additionally, I think you will be hard pressed to find a reformed faculty as united as WSC's.

PM me if want to talk more some time.


----------



## lwadkins

Someone do me a favor and expand the "TR" acronym that keeps being thrown around.


----------



## Romans922

I'd love to but it is thrown around so much that it really has no clear definition.

Many people would call me TR however based on another's definition I am not 100% TR. It depends on how you define it.

TR - stands for Totally or Truly Reformed
it stands in contrast to
BR - Barely Reformed

I believe it to be a demeaning term and/or a pridefully used term (depending on how you use it obviously).


----------



## Kstone1999

I am in my first year at RTS Chralotte, and have been very pleased so far. Douglas Kelly, in my opinion, is a great theologian and a great preacher. I have been impresed with all of the professors to this point. I did visit, Southern and RTS Jackson. Im very happy with my choice, although I dont think anyone could go wrong at Jackson or Southern.


----------



## ADKing

In my opinion the two best seminaries at present are Northwest Theological Seminary Northwest Theological Seminary - Christocentric Confessional Reformed Biblical Theology and Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt

*Teds*

If you're interested in such things, a more globally-oriented missions-focused school would be Trinity (TEDS) up in Illinois, and is worth consideration. I believe it's associated with the Evangelical Free church. 

D.A. Carson laid out the pros and cons at TEDS for me once. He pointed out that the faculty are very diverse doctrinally (Arminians and Calvinists, cessasionists and charismatics, egalitarian and completmentarian, etc.) so it would be impossible to interact with straw-men in such an environment, since Professor So N. So down the hall represents that viewpoint. The school is also very diverse in its international student and faculty representation. However, some (lazy) students become convinced no resolution of certain doctrinal issues is possible, since the faculty at TEDS can't come to any final agreement amongst themselves on such issues, and they eventually settle for some watered-down moderate bastardization (my word, not Carson's) of both relevant positions ("Calminianism," anyone? Possibly "Arvinisim"?). 
However, the language study is top-notch (Carson teaches there, for goodness' sake), and much of the work being done by Carson, VanHoozer, et al, regarding properly relating and even unifying biblical and systematic theological categories is being done right there.

Anyway, just a coupla cents...


----------



## jawyman

As a current student of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary I recommend my seminary. The incredible, in-depth teaching styles of Dr. Joel Beeke and Dr. Gerald Bilkes are unparalleled. Also, being taught experiential preaching is like no other style. We have also been blessed recently with Dr. David Murray of Scotland accepting a professorship. We are of course taught Scripture alone, but we receive a most solid Reformed education. Most brothers here confess the Three Forms of Unity or the Westminster Standard, so there is no fear of any false teachings or contrary doctrines among us.

An aside notes is that the cost of PRTS are very reasonable for the solid education you will receive here.


----------



## lwadkins

Ahh, thank you Mr. Barnes


----------



## greenbaggins

I wonder that no one has yet mentioned three seminaries I would be extremely comfortable with: Mid-America Theological Seminary, Greenville Theological Seminary, and New Geneva Theological Seminary. All three are solidly Reformed, with great scholars at each.


----------



## jawyman

greenbaggins said:


> I wonder that no one has yet mentioned three seminaries I would be extremely comfortable with: Mid-America Theological Seminary, Greenville Theological Seminary, and New Geneva Theological Seminary. All three are solidly Reformed, with great scholars at each.



All three seminaries are excellent seminaries. A lot of OPC pastors come out of those three. I believe you would without a doubt receive a solid Reformed education at any one of them.


----------



## JOwen

jawyman said:


> As a current student of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary I recommend my seminary. The incredible, in-depth teaching styles of Dr. Joel Beeke and Dr. Gerald Bilkes are unparalleled. Also, being taught experiential preaching is like no other style. We have also been blessed recently with Dr. David Murray of Scotland accepting a professorship. We are of course taught Scripture alone, but we receive a most solid Reformed education. Most brothers here confess the Three Forms of Unity or the Westminster Standard, so there is no fear of any false teachings or contrary doctrines among us.
> 
> An aside notes is that the cost of PRTS are very reasonable for the solid education you will receive here.



I agree, PRTS is a wonderful seminary. I do not think it has an equal anywhere in the world in its combination of Old Paths puritan learning, and academic standards. This school is not yet what it will be (as we see things on earth), and even now, is without peer, with the exception of the Free Church Seminary in Scotland. As a Th.M student at PRTS, I can't recomend it enough.

Blessings!


----------



## Ivan

greenbaggins said:


> I wonder that no one has yet mentioned three seminaries I would be extremely comfortable with: *Mid-America Theological Seminary*......



Just so we are all aware of the difference....

Mid-America *Reformed* Theological Seminary

and

Mid-America *Baptist* Theological Seminary.

I believe the members of this board will be more comfortable with the former rather than the latter!


----------



## greenbaggins

Yes, thanks, Ivan. I meant MARS, not the Baptist seminary.


----------



## BertMulder

Protestant Reformed Theological School

Protestant Reformed Theological School


----------



## elnwood

I hinted this in my last post, but which is the "best" seminary really depends on your purpose (as well as your theological convictions).

If you're training to be a pastor, you probably want to be at a school with heavy pastoral emphasis and doctrinal unity. Westminster California is good for this if you lean TR, SBTS is good if you're a Baptist, The Masters Seminary if you're dispensational, etc.

If you're more open to interacting with other theological views within orthodoxy and that adhere to Scriptural inerrancy, schools like Trinity Evangelical Divinity School, Gordon-Conwell are excellent choices with world-class faculty.

If you're training to be an academic, you probably want to be exposed to more theological views. Assuming you're properly grounded, even a non-evangelical theological school with an excellent academic program (Harvard Divinity, Princeton Seminary) could be a good fit.

If you're training for World Missions, Urban Missions, or Intercultural Studies, your options are limited because very few Reformed seminaries offer programs in these, which is _tragic_. The Southern Baptist seminaries offer programs in these. Also, Westminster Philly and Gordon-Conwell have Urban Missions programs, and RTS, Trinity Evangelical, and Fuller have Mission/Intercultural Studies programs.

If you're planning on doing graduate work past the M.Div., make sure you go to an accredited school or else it may not be recognized.

Also to take into consideration, especially for pastors, is your stance on biblical counseling vs. integrationist counseling. Biblical counseling: The Westminsters, The Masters Seminary, SBTS, SEBTS. Integrationist: Just about everywhere else, including Gordon-Conwell, TEDS, RTS, SWBTS, and DTS.


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt

elnwood said:


> I hinted this in my last post, but which is the "best" seminary really depends on your purpose (as well as your theological convictions).
> 
> If you're training to be a pastor, you probably want to be at a school with heavy pastoral emphasis and doctrinal unity. Westminster California is good for this if you lean TR, SBTS is good if you're a Baptist, The Masters Seminary if you're dispensational, etc.
> 
> If you're more open to interacting with other theological views within orthodoxy and that adhere to Scriptural inerrancy, schools like Trinity Evangelical Divinity School, Gordon-Conwell are excellent choices with world-class faculty.
> 
> If you're training to be an academic, you probably want to be exposed to more theological views. Assuming you're properly grounded, even a non-evangelical theological school with an excellent academic program (Harvard Divinity, Princeton Seminary) could be a good fit.
> 
> If you're training for World Missions, Urban Missions, or Intercultural Studies, your options are limited because very few Reformed seminaries offer programs in these, which is _tragic_. The Southern Baptist seminaries offer programs in these. Also, Westminster Philly and Gordon-Conwell have Urban Missions programs, and RTS, Trinity Evangelical, and Fuller have Mission/Intercultural Studies programs.
> 
> If you're planning on doing graduate work past the M.Div., make sure you go to an accredited school or else it may not be recognized.
> 
> Also to take into consideration, especially for pastors, is your stance on biblical counseling vs. integrationist counseling. Biblical counseling: The Westminsters, The Masters Seminary, SBTS, SEBTS. Integrationist: Just about everywhere else, including Gordon-Conwell, TEDS, RTS, SWBTS, and DTS.


----------



## Kevin

elnwood said:


> I hinted this in my last post, but which is the "best" seminary really depends on your purpose (as well as your theological convictions).
> 
> If you're training to be a pastor, you probably want to be at a school with heavy pastoral emphasis and doctrinal unity. Westminster California is good for this if you lean TR, SBTS is good if you're a Baptist, The Masters Seminary if you're dispensational, etc.
> 
> If you're more open to interacting with other theological views within orthodoxy and that adhere to Scriptural inerrancy, schools like Trinity Evangelical Divinity School, Gordon-Conwell are excellent choices with world-class faculty.
> 
> If you're training to be an academic, you probably want to be exposed to more theological views. Assuming you're properly grounded, even a non-evangelical theological school with an excellent academic program (Harvard Divinity, Princeton Seminary) could be a good fit.
> 
> If you're training for World Missions, Urban Missions, or Intercultural Studies, your options are limited because very few Reformed seminaries offer programs in these, which is _tragic_. The Southern Baptist seminaries offer programs in these. Also, Westminster Philly and Gordon-Conwell have Urban Missions programs, and RTS, Trinity Evangelical, and Fuller have Mission/Intercultural Studies programs.
> 
> If you're planning on doing graduate work past the M.Div., make sure you go to an accredited school or else it may not be recognized.
> 
> Also to take into consideration, especially for pastors, is your stance on biblical counseling vs. integrationist counseling. Biblical counseling: The Westminsters, The Masters Seminary, SBTS, SEBTS. Integrationist: Just about everywhere else, including Gordon-Conwell, TEDS, RTS, SWBTS, and DTS.



 

Good points Don. You should understand your purpose & goals before you choose. The lack of ATS status may mean little now but could seriously limit your options later.

Most Americans do not know this but claiming a "degree" from a non accredited school is considered fraud in parts of the world.


----------



## Ivan

elnwood said:


> Also to take into consideration, especially for pastors, is your stance on biblical counseling vs. integrationist counseling. Biblical counseling: The Westminsters, The Masters Seminary, SBTS, SEBTS. Integrationist: Just about everywhere else, including Gordon-Conwell, TEDS, RTS, *SWBTS*, and DTS.



I have seen signs that indicate that Southwestern is leaning toward biblical counseling. I pray the trend continues.


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt

Anybody have any (informed) opinions about Whitefield Theological Seminary? I promise you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Ivan

LockTheDeadbolt said:


> Anybody have any (informed) opinions about Whitefield Theological Seminary? I promise you won't hurt my feelings.



I haven't "attended", but I was certainly looking into it at one time. I was interested in their biblical counseling program, but I didn't go in that direction. 

I can tell you this. I think it's a solid program for someone going into the pastoral ministry. The person I dealt with via email was very helpful and respectful. 

Depending on your goals, Whitefield Theological Seminary can be a very good way to go.


----------



## shackleton

LockTheDeadbolt said:


> Anybody have any (informed) opinions about Whitefield Theological Seminary? I promise you won't hurt my feelings.



I have been going there for about a year now and know Dr. Talbert fairly well. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt

Oh, I'm just starting the program myself (sorta) and I was trying to throw a "broad net" question to see what kind of answers I might get. 

I guess a more specific question would be, in what ways do you think a seminary student's future might be limited by attending a non-Dept. of Ed. accredited seminary (like Whitefield)?


----------



## JOwen

> I have been going there for about a year now and know Dr. Talbert fairly well. Do you have any specific questions?



Dr. Talbot.


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Distance Learning...*

This thread has been very helpful as i just found it today. 

I am looking for a reformed seminary with distant learning options. The dispensational-reformed Tyndale in Tx has this type of option available and works well with my situation. However, the basis of their system is dispensational first foremost and always. Otherwise a very good program.

I am looking for a reformed learning as I have begun to see the deficiencies in the dispensational position as I have studied and grown.

So here is my question. Where can I this type of delivery system? Some have distant learning but still require residencies for some or most of the degree program. The program I am looking for had cd,MP3 or DVDs for the courses and online Blackboard types of interactions while reading and writing in the course work. 

I have emailed and called Whitefield in July and early august and never received a response. 

Thank you for any information you all can provide.

Conrad


----------



## shackleton

Fiirst of all, I will abmit Dr. Talbot is hard to get a hold of. He is very busy. He is the president of WTS, plus he is a pastor of a church and moderator of the RPCGA. He is constantly going to meetings and trying to grow the school and the RPCGA. Plus, Florida is in a different time zone, from where I am at least, so keep in mind if it is 11:00 here, Kansas, it is 12:00 there. 

A degree at WTS would only be limited if you did not have the backing of the church you attend. It is run with the idea that your pastor, or at least someone you know close at hand, will be your mentor and is willing to spend the time training you. I did not have this, but Dr. Talbot himself is my mentor, which helps tremendously. You do not have to "attend" so many hours there but depending upon the program you take, you may have to go to Florida to take a final comprehinsive exam, with other programs this is simply done over the phone.

This is a very good school. I came into the program with only a limited understanding of what it meant to be Reformed, coming from a holiness, oneness Pentecostal background, and now I wholeheartedly believe, and teach, others these doctrines. 
The first 5 classes are a heavy course load, as they are trying to build a foundation. If you have been Reformed long these will not be hard and you should blow through them. You can even test out of some if you feel you know the material well enough. I did not, and it is taking me awhile, but that is best given my background.

In the M-Div program. You start out will Hermenuetics 4 hrs, sys theo 4 classes all 4 hrs except one which is 5 and that one is on salvation. These use the books, Francis Turretin's institutes, Calvin's Institutes, Raymond's Theology, you will read through _all_ of these, then there are some other books thrown in just to solidify what you have learned. In all the first year consists of reading about 2-3,000 pages writing about a hundred pages and listening to lectures. Then after you make it through this foundation period, it slows way down to 2-3 hour classes with significantly less reading. These include, Biblical Theology with Vos, and Witsius. Two classes on Aplogetics, mostly Gordon Clark. Biblical Ethics with Bahnsen, John Murray and Samuel Bolton. Biblical Culture with Gene Edward Veath. Then four classes on church history followed by extensive classes in the OT and NT. While throwing in the learning of Greek and Hebrew. After this it gets into the classes you would need to run a church, and preaching. I am not going to be a pastor, so I am doing an emphasis on either apolgetics or more theology. It is extensive and not for the faint of heart as it is all to be done according to your motivation to complete it in a timely manner. 

For Biblical Counseling. It is strongly Nouthetic using books from Jay Adams and others. It also has classes in hermenutics, Systematics, Apologetics, History and Ethics. Then with this foundation, which is not as extensive as the M-Div program, you start on classes in counseling. Marriage and Family 1&2, Advanced Biblical Counseling 1&2, History and Methods of Counseling 1&2, practicum and thesis. Altogether it is 5 theology and 7 counseling. 

IT IS NOT ACCREDITED! However, The PCA accepts it for ordination, I am not sure of other groups such as Continental (Dutch) or Independent Reformed churches. I am talking with someone next week to find out where they stand on it. I would recomend finding out before you start. If you have plans on teaching somewhere other than a church, like in a school or seminary, you should not go here for undergrad and grad since the lack of accreditation is a weakness. There are some prominent people who have gotten post grad degrees here. 

Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home
Here is the homepage to the school. On the left hand side there are links to catalogues with more info. 

I hope this is somewhat helpful. If there are any other questions ask and I will see if I can answer them. If not I can ask Dr. Talbert personally when talking to him, since I talk with him on a weekly basis. He is very nice and helpful, once you get a hold of him. If you think this is for you stick with it. It is for people who want to be solidly reformed.


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Very helpful!*



shackleton said:


> Fiirst of all, I will abmit Dr. Talbot is hard to get a hold of. He is very busy. He is the president of WTS, plus he is a pastor of a church and moderator of the RPCGA. He is constantly going to meetings and trying to grow the school and the RPCGA. Plus, Florida is in a different time zone, from where I am at least, so keep in mind if it is 11:00 here, Kansas, it is 12:00 there.
> 
> A degree at WTS would only be limited if you did not have the backing of the church you attend. It is run with the idea that your pastor, or at least someone you know close at hand, will be your mentor and is willing to spend the time training you. I did not have this, but Dr. Talbot himself is my mentor, which helps tremendously. You do not have to "attend" so many hours there but depending upon the program you take, you may have to go to Florida to take a final comprehinsive exam, with other programs this is simply done over the phone.
> 
> This is a very good school. I came into the program with only a limited understanding of what it meant to be Reformed, coming from a holiness, oneness Pentecostal background, and now I wholeheartedly believe, and teach, others these doctrines.
> The first 5 classes are a heavy course load, as they are trying to build a foundation. If you have been Reformed long these will not be hard and you should blow through them. You can even test out of some if you feel you know the material well enough. I did not, and it is taking me awhile, but that is best given my background.
> 
> In the M-Div program. You start out will Hermenuetics 4 hrs, sys theo 4 classes all 4 hrs except one which is 5 and that one is on salvation. These use the books, Francis Turretin's institutes, Calvin's Institutes, Raymond's Theology, you will read through _all_ of these, then there are some other books thrown in just to solidify what you have learned. In all the first year consists of reading about 2-3,000 pages writing about a hundred pages and listening to lectures. Then after you make it through this foundation period, it slows way down to 2-3 hour classes with significantly less reading. These include, Biblical Theology with Vos, and Witsius. Two classes on Aplogetics, mostly Gordon Clark. Biblical Ethics with Bahnsen, John Murray and Samuel Bolton. Biblical Culture with Gene Edward Veath. Then four classes on church history followed by extensive classes in the OT and NT. While throwing in the learning of Greek and Hebrew. After this it gets into the classes you would need to run a church, and preaching. I am not going to be a pastor, so I am doing an emphasis on either apolgetics or more theology. It is extensive and not for the faint of heart as it is all to be done according to your motivation to complete it in a timely manner.
> 
> For Biblical Counseling. It is strongly Nouthetic using books from Jay Adams and others. It also has classes in hermenutics, Systematics, Apologetics, History and Ethics. Then with this foundation, which is not as extensive as the M-Div program, you start on classes in counseling. Marriage and Family 1&2, Advanced Biblical Counseling 1&2, History and Methods of Counseling 1&2, practicum and thesis. Altogether it is 5 theology and 7 counseling.
> 
> IT IS NOT ACCREDITED! However, The PCA accepts it for ordination, I am not sure of other groups such as Continental (Dutch) or Independent Reformed churches. I am talking with someone next week to find out where they stand on it. I would recomend finding out before you start. If you have plans on teaching somewhere other than a church, like in a school or seminary, you should not go here for undergrad and grad since the lack of accreditation is a weakness. There are some prominent people who have gotten post grad degrees here.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home
> Here is the homepage to the school. On the left hand side there are links to catalogues with more info.
> 
> I hope this is somewhat helpful. If there are any other questions ask and I will see if I can answer them. If not I can ask Dr. Talbert personally when talking to him, since I talk with him on a weekly basis. He is very nice and helpful, once you get a hold of him. If you think this is for you stick with it. It is for people who want to be solidly reformed.



Thank you very much. Your response is very helpful and appreciated.

I too do not look to this as an effort to become a fultime pastor. I am a riling elder in a PCA church and see whatever road I take as one to best prepare me for service after retirement which is 8 or so years off. Currently I teach and mentor in the church and serve as the principal of a local public middle school.

Thank you once again for the detailed and helpful response! God Bless,

Conrad


----------



## Broadus

Kevin said:


> Good points Don. You should understand your purpose & goals before you choose. The lack of ATS status may mean little now but could seriously limit your options later.
> 
> Most Americans do not know this but claiming a "degree" from a non accredited school is considered fraud in parts of the world.



Could you elaborate on that last statement about non-accredited schools and fraud in parts of the world. Don't misunderstand, many of us in the U.S. consider many non-accredited schools as frauds. However, would a place such as Whitefield Theological Seminary be consider fraudulent in places to which you referred? I've had a good impression of Whitefield.

I agree that there are a lot of good options and agree that accreditation is important, probably moreso for an MDiv than a doctorate, but I prefer accredited for both.

However, accredited does not require ATS accreditation. Some very good schools, e.g. Master's (if memory serves) are regionally accredited and have eschewed ATS accreditation.

Specifically to the OP, a Baptist will do well with SBTS.

Bill


----------



## shackleton

I know WTS, since it is online, is taken by alot of people oversees. Dr. Talbot says that he has some 250 students. 
It is not accredited by the same organization as either Westminster, any RTS or Covenant, but it in not an illigitimate school. It does posses an accreditation with the state of Florida and is accepted by them. 
Here is what the catalogue says, 
An Approved Method of Study
The Directed Study Program has been approved by the Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly (RPCGA). Graduates currently serve in many different Reformed and Presbyterian denominations, as well as independent and other evangelical churches.

Recognition and Accreditation
Whitefield Theological Seminary is a member of the American Federation of Colleges and Seminaries (AmFed). The Federation has established a quality educational standard in post-secondary education for evangelical colleges and seminaries that do not seek secular accreditation. The Federation is an approved educational agency by the State Board of Independent Colleges and Universities for representing and evaluating religious postsecondary institutions in the State of Florida. The Seminary was authorized to grant degrees by the
State Board of Independent Colleges and Universities in the State of Florida and continues as a Registered degree granting institution with the Florida Commission for Independent
Education.
The Seminary has also been approved by the Reformed Presbyterian
Church General Assembly as a postsecondary institution for the training of individuals for Christian service.
(This is why they are not accredited)
_A word must be mentioned here about accreditation. The primary reason an institution desires to be accredited by a government agency or a private agency approved by the United States Department of Education (USDOE), is to receive federal and state funding. AmFed and all of its
member institutions accept neither federal nor state funding, because that violates the separation between church and state. AmFed is not approved as a USDOE-recognized
accrediting agency. AmFed was approved by the Florida State Board of Independent Colleges and Universities (SBICU) and continues that representation with the Florida Commission for Independent Education, to represent and evaluate Christian postsecondary institutions in the State of Florida, for the purpose of assuring conformity with the statutory requirements and the disclosure of consumertype information.
_

This may not sound like it is on the level, but like I stated earlier, it is not for everyone. If one has reservations about it they should simply go elsewhere. All this information is in the catalogue that I gave a link to earlier.


----------



## Pilgrim

There is no OPC seminary. RTS is only cheap if you are factoring in cost of living vs. Southern CA or somewhere like that. Greenville is far less expensive.


----------



## Pilgrim

Spear Dane said:


> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the OPC had a seminary.
> 
> Could you state why someone ought to avoid the seminaries you mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, WTS used to be OPC-related.
Click to expand...


It was closely associated with the OPC for many years when the options were far fewer than they are now. But it isn't the OPC seminary any more than RTS is or was the PCA seminary. In both cases, the seminary was created several years before the denomination. I'm not sure what Andrew had in mind since he mentioned WTS as well as "the OPC seminary". Maybe he was thinking of the ARP or RPCNA seminary instead.


----------



## RamistThomist

Pilgrim said:


> There is no OPC seminary. RTS is only cheap if you are factoring in cost of living vs. Southern CA or somewhere like that. Greenville is far less expensive.



I don't say many nice things about Jackson, but I will say this: they had awesome housing rates!


----------



## Romans922

Pilgrim said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elnwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the OPC had a seminary.
> 
> Could you state why someone ought to avoid the seminaries you mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, WTS used to be OPC-related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was closely associated with the OPC for many years when the options were far fewer than they are now. But it isn't the OPC seminary any more than RTS is or was the PCA seminary. In both cases, the seminary was created several years before the denomination. I'm not sure what Andrew had in mind since he mentioned WTS as well as "the OPC seminary". Maybe he was thinking of the ARP or RPCNA seminary instead.
Click to expand...


I was thinking Mid-America Reformed Seminary was OPC.


----------



## Pilgrim

Romans922 said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, WTS used to be OPC-related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was closely associated with the OPC for many years when the options were far fewer than they are now. But it isn't the OPC seminary any more than RTS is or was the PCA seminary. In both cases, the seminary was created several years before the denomination. I'm not sure what Andrew had in mind since he mentioned WTS as well as "the OPC seminary". Maybe he was thinking of the ARP or RPCNA seminary instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking Mid-America Reformed Seminary was OPC.
Click to expand...


OK. MARS does have some OPC influence with a couple of its faculty members and there are certainly some OPC students, among them at least one member of the PB. I am not that familiar with it but I believe it was formed in the 1990's primarily as an alternative to the CRC's Calvin Seminary.


----------



## Kevin

Broadus said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points Don. You should understand your purpose & goals before you choose. The lack of ATS status may mean little now but could seriously limit your options later.
> 
> Most Americans do not know this but claiming a "degree" from a non accredited school is considered fraud in parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate on that last statement about non-accredited schools and fraud in parts of the world. Don't misunderstand, many of us in the U.S. consider many non-accredited schools as frauds. However, would a place such as Whitefield Theological Seminary be consider fraudulent in places to which you referred? I've had a good impression of Whitefield.
> 
> I agree that there are a lot of good options and agree that accreditation is important, probably moreso for an MDiv than a doctorate, but I prefer accredited for both.
> 
> However, accredited does not require ATS accreditation. Some very good schools, e.g. Master's (if memory serves) are regionally accredited and have eschewed ATS accreditation.
> 
> Specifically to the OP, a Baptist will do well with SBTS.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...




I kinow that this is a touchy topic for a lot of people & I do not mean to offend.

But if you were to work in a commonwealth country it is normally considered fraud to claim a degree from a non-chartered school. Since american schools do not have the same system of charters that we do a degree must be from an accredited school to be considered legit.

An american degree from a non-accredited school is assumed to be from a diploma-mill type of operation. You "may" be able to prove it is legit or you may not. I know of one person who got hired here as a school teacher with a degree from an american non-accredited school (BJU). For her to get hired she had to prove that her course of study was the equivelent of a regular degree. That entaled a full course listing (with notes and outlines) of every course taken, and the CV's of all prof's (they were looking to see if THEY had legit PhD's). This took several years AND the intervention of her MP before she was hired!

This could affect you if you were to attempt to attend graduate school, or apply for some jobs i.e. Military or prison chaplen.

To put the letters "MDiv" after your name without a "proper" degree would cause some to consider you a con artist. Just as if you called yourself "MD" after a mail-order course. In Canada your legal status would be the same, however "fake" doctors go to jail whilst "fake MDivs just suffer loss of credibility.

To be called as a pastor may not be so dificult, especially in the PCA, OPC,or ARP. Since these denominations have American roots most all of them would be willing to consider a course of study from PRTS, GTS, or even Whitefield. Although I do not know of any graduates from those institutions serving in Presbyterian churches I am certain that some of the Dutch churches in ONT must have PRTS grads.


----------



## Kevin

cwjudyjr said:


> This thread has been very helpful as i just found it today.
> 
> I am looking for a reformed seminary with distant learning options. The dispensational-reformed Tyndale in Tx has this type of option available and works well with my situation. However, the basis of their system is dispensational first foremost and always. Otherwise a very good program.
> 
> I am looking for a reformed learning as I have begun to see the deficiencies in the dispensational position as I have studied and grown.
> 
> So here is my question. Where can I this type of delivery system? Some have distant learning but still require residencies for some or most of the degree program. The program I am looking for had cd,MP3 or DVDs for the courses and online Blackboard types of interactions while reading and writing in the course work.
> 
> I have emailed and called Whitefield in July and early august and never received a response.
> 
> Thank you for any information you all can provide.
> 
> Conrad



Brother you should check out Haddington House Trust. They offer distence and modular courses cheaper then anyone! All courses are taught by PhD's and are fully transferable to ATS seminaries such as Erskine, Tyndale, Acadia Divinity, WTS, as well as GTS,etc.

After one year of study (approx 30 hrs) you recieve the Certificate of Christian Studies. After 2 years (60 hrs) you recieve the Dip of Theol. Then you transfer to a regular seminary.

If you were to transfer to Erskine into their modular MDiv program you could use your (low cost) HH summer school courses to count toward your "on-campus" time. This combination would give you the lowest cost MDiv going, plus it would be an ATS degree!

BUT WAIT, THERE IS MORE, The summer school prof's are great. I attended christology taught by Joey Pipa, Early Church + Scotish Church taught by Jack Whytock, (plus many more) 

All for less than 200 bucks a course (NOT per hour!)

PM me if you want details.


----------



## ReadBavinck

Pilgrim said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. MARS does have some OPC influence with a couple of its faculty members and there are certainly some OPC students, among them at least one member of the PB. I am not that familiar with it but I believe it was formed in the 1990's primarily as an alternative to the CRC's Calvin Seminary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPC Faculty at Westminter Seminary California:
> 
> David VanDrunen
> Steven Baugh
> Robert Strimple
> Bryan Estelle
> Elizabeth Mehne
> Darryl Hart
> 
> We have quite a good number of students too.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnOwen007

Ok, seeing everyone has mentioned seminaries in North America it's time to recommend a great seminary in Australia (because I work there )!

It is Trinity Theological College. We are reformed with an emphasis on integrating the *head*, *heart*, and *hands *specifically for _ministry at the coalface_. This cannot be taught in the class room only but in a worshipping community where relationships are central (because God is himself relational as the Trinity).

We also have an emphasis on the 3-legged stool: *exegesis*, *biblical theology*, and *systematic theology*. These are too often played-off against each other, but in actual fact they are friends who need each other. Take one of the legs away, and things will collapse.


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Any thoughts on Crown College in St. Bonifacius, M*

Here is a school not mentioned yet. Does that mean something? Can anyone shed light on Crown College in MN?

Thanks,

Conrad


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Crown.edu: answer to my own question...*



cwjudyjr said:


> Here is a school not mentioned yet. Does that mean something? Can anyone shed light on Crown College in MN?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Conrad



From the website it looks dispensational and from reading the statement of faith probably arminian.

The distance learning is the type I am seeking. Why aren't there any reformed schools doing this as Crown and Tyndale in FW Tx? 

Conrad


----------



## Covenant Joel

RTS does do accredited distance classes (virtual.rts.edu). Dont know if someone has already mentioned that. I've taken one class through the virtual campus, and it was preetty good and straightforward.


----------



## westminken

cwjudyjr said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a school not mentioned yet. Does that mean something? Can anyone shed light on Crown College in MN?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Conrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the website it looks dispensational and from reading the statement of faith probably arminian.
> 
> The distance learning is the type I am seeking. Why aren't there any reformed schools doing this as Crown and Tyndale in FW Tx?
> 
> Conrad
Click to expand...


Have you tried RTS Virtual? I have a friend here on the board from the Dallas area that is in that program because he has work responsibilities that preclude him from being a full time student in a traditional sense. If he sees this then he can tell you more about it or you can check it out at the RTS website.


----------



## cwjudyjr

westminken said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a school not mentioned yet. Does that mean something? Can anyone shed light on Crown College in MN?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Conrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the website it looks dispensational and from reading the statement of faith probably arminian.
> 
> The distance learning is the type I am seeking. Why aren't there any reformed schools doing this as Crown and Tyndale in FW Tx?
> 
> Conrad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried RTS Virtual? I have a friend here on the board from the Dallas area that is in that program because he has work responsibilities that preclude him from being a full time student in a traditional sense. If he sees this then he can tell you more about it or you can check it out at the RTS website.
Click to expand...



I have seen it. One issue is the cost at $325/ credit hour. It is an option.

Thanks,

Conrad


----------



## Kevin

I have seen it. One issue is the cost at $325/ credit hour. It is an option.

Thanks,

Conrad[/QUOT

If budget is an issue...

Check out Haddington House. The course price is 200 bucks (or less).

Haddington House Trust


----------



## DMcFadden

As a graduate of a “cafeteria” seminary (Fuller), permit me a few observations.
Graduates of cafeteria schools tend to emerge with a healthy respect for diversity. Unfortunately, they also often come away with some rather unattractive unanticipated consequences.

• Confusion. After three years of hearing ideas coming at you from every side, it most typically results in a state of epistemic confusion. If far smarter “good guys” can’t figure these issues at, why should I even bother trying?

• Intellectual and spiritual latitudinarianism. If you had a Calvinist at 8:00 a.m., a dispensationalist at 9:00 p.m., a Wesleyan at 11:00 a.m., and a charismatic at 2:00 p.m. you might learn the characteristic “cafeteria” grad “shoulder shrug” too. Since good people hold such different ideas on important topics, certainly it does not really matter what you believe. The enervating results of a “cafeteria” approach can be devastating to pastoral ministry. Try proclaiming a prophetic word from the Lord consisting of “on the one hand, but on the other hand.”

• Shallow broad-mindedness. The effort to “educate” in so many disparate directions often results in a failure to go “deep” in any of them. Ask a “cafeteria” grad about the ordo salutis or the “three forms of unity” and you will likely hear a mish mash or receive a blank stare. 

In one sense, it would be better if someone attended a dispensational, Arminian, or Reformed seminary rather than a “cafeteria” school. In my experience examining nearly 500 seminary graduates seeking ordination over the past 26 years, the “cafeteria” grads tend to demonstrate less self-confidence, know less Bible and theology, and suffer from a higher than average prevalence of “shoulder shrug” syndrome. Give a person a thorough understanding of the Word of God, equip him with a sound hermeneutic, and trust the Holy Spirit to lead such a person properly.

One name not always popular on this forum is a good case in point. John MacArthur (“maybe a Calvinist, certainly NOT reformed”) was schooled at Talbot, a solidly dispensational seminary. His careful handling of Scripture led him to five point Calvinism. In my estimation, that would have been far less likely if he had graduated from a “cafeteria” institution. 

Certainly one coming from a single-focus seminary may have less knowledge of competing arguments and points of view. There may also be a spiritually unattractive cockiness. However, when weighed in the balance, a Westminster, Dallas, or Asbury grad is (In my humble opinion) more likely to make an effective pastor than the typical “cafeteria” graduate.


----------



## cwjudyjr

Kevin said:


> I have seen it. One issue is the cost at $325/ credit hour. It is an option.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Conrad[/QUOT
> 
> If budget is an issue...
> 
> Check out Haddington House. The course price is 200 bucks (or less).
> 
> Haddington House Trust




Kevin,
Thanks. I went there but there is only the link to by the book and to a catalog. Is there another site to see the programs, etc?

Thanks
Conrad


----------



## Sydnorphyn

goretorade said:


> 1. What in your opinion is the best reformed seminary and why?
> 2. What would be your second choice and why?
> 3. What seminary would advise to avoid?



Check out London School of theology.


----------



## Kevin

cwjudyjr said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen it. One issue is the cost at $325/ credit hour. It is an option.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Conrad[/QUOT
> 
> If budget is an issue...
> 
> Check out Haddington House. The course price is 200 bucks (or less).
> 
> Haddington House Trust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> Thanks. I went there but there is only the link to by the book and to a catalog. Is there another site to see the programs, etc?
> 
> Thanks
> Conrad
Click to expand...


request the catalog, they will e-mail it to you & it has all the info. If you have any trouble PM me and I will forward it to your e-mail.

I know the website is terrible. It used to have a lot more info but I don't think that they have anyone to maintain it now.


----------



## JohnOwen007

DMcFadden said:


> As a graduate of a “cafeteria” seminary (Fuller), permit me a few observations.
> [...]



Dear Brother,

Thanks for this post, I found it wonderfully helpful.

God bless you.


----------



## GlenThompson

It has been a real privilege to read all these posts. I wonder why LTS (London Theological Seminary) has had no mention...is it up to scratch? 

I too have personally been most interested in Whitefield Theological Seminary, Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary & Reformed Baptist Seminary (which incidentally is also solidly reformed & extension based) besides LTS. 

Please check out the web page for LTS & see for yourself what, to me, seems tops! It is also, while presenting both sides of the debate & having lecturers from either persuasion, ecumenical with regards to the baptism & church governance matter. This is for me a plus, as I am a Reformed Baptist & so often find far more in common with my paedobaptist friends than with those who too happen to ‘dip’!

Also Lloyd Jones’s ‘finger print’ is on the cover…it must be good!

God Bless
Glen


----------



## GlenThompson

Sorry, I forgot the web page details! London Theological Seminary

Blessings


----------



## mbj0680

goretorade said:


> 1. What in your opinion is the best reformed seminary and why?



You should check out Faith Seminary out of Tacoma Wa. It's not reformed, but most of the Professors are Baptist. Distinguished Prof is Dr. H Wayne House. Faith Seminary is one of the fastest growing Seminary in the US. 



-MJ


----------



## Kevin

mbj0680 said:


> goretorade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What in your opinion is the best reformed seminary and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out Faith Seminary out of Tacoma Wa. It's not reformed, but most of the Professors are Baptist. Distinguished Prof is Dr. H Wayne House. Faith Seminary is one of the fastest growing Seminary in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> -MJ
Click to expand...


Wayne House? Isn't he a dispensationalist?


----------



## mbj0680

Hi Kevin, 



> Wayne House? Isn't he a dispensationalist?



He was, but I believe he has moved away from from it. Next time I see him I will ask him then get back with you. 

-MJ


----------



## VictorBravo

mbj0680 said:


> goretorade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What in your opinion is the best reformed seminary and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out Faith Seminary out of Tacoma Wa. It's not reformed, but most of the Professors are Baptist. Distinguished Prof is Dr. H Wayne House. Faith Seminary is one of the fastest growing Seminary in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> -MJ
Click to expand...


If any of you come out to Tacoma, let me know. I live there.

BTW, little Tacoma has three seminaries. (Actually even more, but they'd hardly be considered real seminaries, some are not even remotely Christian). Faith, Northwest Baptist Seminary (which isn't reformed, but has a pretty good library of reformed literature) and Western Reformed Seminary. 

I've taken classes at WRS, they are affiliated and sponsored by the Bible Presbyterian Church and are solidly reformed. It's a small school, but accredited. I like the people there, but I can't say it has the reputation of the big name seminaries. At least one of the profs teaches there and at Faith Seminary too.

It's always been an amazing thing to me about Puget Sound area. It is one of the most godless areas in the country, pagan and humanistic to the core, yet there are a lot more good reformed churches here within a 50 mile radius than you'd find even in the so-called Bible belt. I feel blessed to be here.


----------



## elnwood

victorbravo said:


> If any of you come out to Tacoma, let me know. I live there.
> 
> BTW, little Tacoma has three seminaries. (Actually even more, but they'd hardly be considered real seminaries, some are not even remotely Christian). Faith, Northwest Baptist Seminary (which isn't reformed, but has a pretty good library of reformed literature) and Western Reformed Seminary.
> 
> I've taken classes at WRS, they are affiliated and sponsored by the Bible Presbyterian Church and are solidly reformed. It's a small school, but accredited. I like the people there, but I can't say it has the reputation of the big name seminaries. At least one of the profs teaches there and at Faith Seminary too.



Just to clarify: I'm sure Western Reformed Seminary is a great seminary, but their accreditation is through the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries, and not through any of the recognized regional or national accreditation agencies.

The other two, Faith Seminary and NW Baptist Seminary, are accredited Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools.


----------



## VictorBravo

elnwood said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you come out to Tacoma, let me know. I live there.
> 
> BTW, little Tacoma has three seminaries. (Actually even more, but they'd hardly be considered real seminaries, some are not even remotely Christian). Faith, Northwest Baptist Seminary (which isn't reformed, but has a pretty good library of reformed literature) and Western Reformed Seminary.
> 
> I've taken classes at WRS, they are affiliated and sponsored by the Bible Presbyterian Church and are solidly reformed. It's a small school, but accredited. I like the people there, but I can't say it has the reputation of the big name seminaries. At least one of the profs teaches there and at Faith Seminary too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify: I'm sure Western Reformed Seminary is a great seminary, but their accreditation is through the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries, and not through any of the recognized regional or national accreditation agencies.
> 
> The other two, Faith Seminary and NW Baptist Seminary, are accredited Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools.
Click to expand...



You are right about the accreditation. Nevertheless, they do qualify for VA payments and federal funds through the State of Washington (I'm not necessarily sure that's a good thing), but for some it means the difference between going or not. As their website says: "Since ARTS is not yet recognized by the Department of Education, transfer of WRS credits to other institutions is at the discretion of the receiving institution."


----------



## rnathan7

*Westminster*

I think that Westminster Theological Sem. Is one of the best. Our Minister is a graduate from there.


----------



## mbj0680

Hi R.Vic Bottomly, 





> If any of you come out to Tacoma, let me know. I live there.



I live just north of Seattle in Brier Wa. I went to Faith Seminary a few years ago. Graduated with an M.Div and decided to take a break with my D.Min. We moved and had another baby. Now things are settling down I am thinking of finishing up. I only have my dissertation to do, but that is such a huge task to take on. Not sure if we are ready for it or not. Which Prof from Faith teaches at WRS? 


-MJ


----------



## VictorBravo

mbj0680 said:


> Hi R.Vic Bottomly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you come out to Tacoma, let me know. I live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live just north of Seattle in Brier Wa. I went to Faith Seminary a few years ago. Graduated with an M.Div and decided to take a break with my D.Min. We moved and had another baby. Now things are settling down I am thinking of finishing up. I only have my dissertation to do, but that is such a huge task to take on. Not sure if we are ready for it or not. Which Prof from Faith teaches at WRS?
> 
> 
> -MJ
Click to expand...


Dr. Jowers. My information may be dated, but he was there last year.

Mellen Author: Jowers, Dennis W.


----------



## mbj0680

> Dr. Jowers. My information may be dated, but he was there last year.



Dr. Jowers is amazing. He arrived at Faith after I graduated. I audited one of his classes with a friend of mine. He got his PhD from the University of Edinburgh. He is a freak. If you have a chance take a class from him. Well worth your time. At Faith he is the Assistant Professor of Apologetics & Theology. 

-MJ


----------



## SouthernHero

1. Greeneville, by far. You'll get some spot-on old school southern Presbyterian theology.

2. Second choice is a toss up between WTC West and Reformed Jackson.

3. I'd stay away from just about everything else.


----------



## Me Died Blue

SouthernHero said:


> I'd stay away from just about everything else.



This is a major blanket statement to make. Don't get me wrong, I'll most likely apply to WSC first myself when I end up pursuing seminary, but it would help if you clarified what you mean by "stay[ing] away from" all the other Reformed seminaries. Is it just that you couldn't honestly recommend someone pass up the three you mentioned (which I could understand) - or do you have a specific problem with all the others? What about Dr. Beeke's school? MARS?


----------



## Kevin

Me Died Blue said:


> SouthernHero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stay away from just about everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a major blanket statement to make. Don't get me wrong, I'll most likely apply to WSC first myself when I end up pursuing seminary, but it would help if you clarified what you mean by "stay[ing] away from" all the other Reformed seminaries. Is it just that you couldn't honestly recommend someone pass up the three you mentioned (which I could understand) - or do you have a specific problem with all the others? What about Dr. Beeke's school? MARS?
Click to expand...


----------



## 3John2

I would definately put Beeke's PRTS up there as one of the "Ivy League" seminaries so to speak. Honestly if I could move it WOULD be where I would attend. If not then Westminster CA.


----------



## mvdm

Mid America Reformed Seminary is accredited by the Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools. The faculty is first rate. If you are interested in seeing some of their work product as a whole, they have published a top notch "testimony" refuting errors of the NPP and FV accompanied by affirmations of Reformed theology. It is available at their website. I'd also commend any book written by their president, Dr. Cornel Venema. I'm currently attending a public lecture series at MARS given by Dr. Alan Strange on "Profiles of Four American Calvinists Who Made a Difference", which is wonderful stuff. {The four are Edwards, Hodge, Machen, and Van Til}.


----------



## JOwen

3John2 said:


> I would definitely put Beeke's PRTS up there as one of the "Ivy League" seminaries so to speak. Honestly if I could move it WOULD be where I would attend. If not then Westminster CA.



Keep in mind that PRTS has Dr. Beeke, a Westminster Ph.D & Dr. G.M Bilkes, a Princeton Ph.D as the two main academic facilitators. To insinuate that the accademic standard of this school is somehow sub par would be irresponsible if any is dong so. Visiting profs such as Dr. S. Furguson, Martinus A. Bakker (Ph.D from University of Heerlen), Dr. Laurens Wouter Bilkes (Doctor of Philosophy from the Theological University of Christelijke Gereformeerde Kerken in Apeldoorn), and David Lachman, Ph.D from University of St. Andrews. The the list goes on to name a venerable "who's who?" of experimental, neo-puritan instructors (David P. Murray, Maurice J.Roberts, Geoffrey Thomas, Derek Thomas, etc). In my opinion, there is not another seminary like it anywhere.


----------



## 3John2

You quoted me on that but my statement was meant to state that in MY opinion, or my CHOICE that would be THE seminary I would attend. I was referring to someone else who posted 2 seminaries & wouldn't mess with the others or something like that.


----------



## JOwen

3John2 said:


> You quoted me on that but my statement was meant to state that in MY opinion, or my CHOICE that would be THE seminary I would attend. I was referring to someone else who posted 2 seminaries & wouldn't mess with the others or something like that.



Yes, brother. I was not accusing you. I agree with your words.
Blessings!


----------



## 3John2

No prob.


----------

